
The Aggregate Magic Algorithms - dinedal
http://aggregate.org/MAGIC/
======
JoachimSchipper
For more of this, see "the Hacker's Delight":
<http://www.hackersdelight.org/>.

~~~
dinedal
Thansk for that!

This is linked there too:
<http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html> which is particularly
useful

